# When did your cramping start? And was it specific to one side?



## Chiclets

I'm in the TWW and am wondering if all my cramping is pointing towards a hopeful pregnancy. I've been having cramps off and on since ovulation and most of them have been towards the righthand side. 


When did you start cramping?

Was it specific to one side?


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Yep, cramping can point toward pregnancy =) I had cramps maybe 3-4 days before my expected period and during my 4-5 week. From what I remember, it was mostly on my left side although I had it all over too. It wasn't too bad, pretty mild. By the time I hit 5.5/6 weeks it went away completely.


----------



## myterylite

I'm just having some cramping right now. it seems right in the uterus. very mild. tummy feels a bit tighter. by the way, I am 13 DPO and got my :BFP: this morning. I started getting the cramps since yesterday.


----------



## Abii

sweetpeaxo said:


> Yep, cramping can point toward pregnancy =) I had cramps maybe 3-4 days before my expected period and during my 4-5 week. From what I remember, it was mostly on my left side although I had it all over too. It wasn't too bad, pretty mild. By the time I hit 5.5/6 weeks it went away completely.

i had/am having this too.
its on my left side.
is it normal for my upper thigh on the left side to hurt this early? cause i had some mild pain in it earlier today


----------



## Chiclets

> is it normal for my upper thigh on the left side to hurt this early? cause i had some mild pain in it earlier today

I'm not sure. Were you sitting too long and the circulation was hindered some? I could see that causing pain.


----------



## babycakes16

I was getting cramps in weeks 5 and 6 almost every day, they were always after sex, and at random times in the day as well. They eased off in week 7 and nw theyre gone completely, wasnt on any one side in particular though


----------



## nancyroo1808

I started getting cramps right after I had a BFP. I had cramps probably ever 2-3 hours. But I don't get them that much anymore and I'm around 6 weeks [:


----------



## notmommyyet

I started getting cramps from about 4dpo and still getting them now.


----------



## JennyJen

having cramps right now!... a few days before my bfp i was cramping like af was coming but she obviously didn't lol... my cramps are on and off all day and sometimes on the left side, sometimes on the right, sometimes all over...


----------



## Chiclets

Sounds like early cramps are normal then. :) Not sure about the specific side thing. If I don't get a bfp this cycle, I need to make a Dr appt to figure out what is with all this cramping. I've had a cyst once in the past and maybe I've developed another one. It's possible. I don't think I've ever had this many cramps after ovulation. I wish I could remember with my other pregnancies but my memory isn't up to par right now. :wacko:


----------



## Chiclets

I think I'm relieved to be able to say the cramping is on the left side today! Hoping it means a pregnancy this cycle because all the cramping on one side was beginning to make me worry I had another cyst.


----------

